# Cinema 4D Application Error



## alicanozgur (Dec 13, 2009)

Cinema 4d program gives me an 'application error' after a minute it started. I uninstalled and reinstalled it. But same problem continues. What should I do?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What does the error say?


----------

